# Behringer vs. electronic analog x-over



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,
Its been a while since I felt the need to reconfigure my HT setup. I have a question about the Bheringer DSP unit that functions as a x-over and also a eq. I currently have 24db per octave Marchand Electronic homemade gear with thier trim pots. I also have three Bheringer parametric units that have worked fine. So my ultimate question is this, if I switch to the Behringer DSP units for x-over use and also EQing will I gain more performance than what I am currently using ??? It seems on Behringers website that they brag about the DA converters used in this unit, is this a great DA converter or not (brand wise) I mean? I know I will also gain many other features with this unit I currently do not have. Just seeing what you guys think before purchasing.
thanks,
Vince


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I LOVE my DCX2496!!!!!!!!!! It is tricky to learn but well worth it! I mean the level of customization is just unreal. I have a 3way setup using 48db butterworth filters and on REW you can see the filters are very accurate. I have eqed the low-end and set a shallow slop at 20hz as a low-pass filter and it works awesome. I am going to play around with time delay soon. This toy is just way to much fun. 

Matt


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, I guest its time to try one out on the mains and see what I can get out of it. Has anyone played with the time adjustments to compensate for front driver displacement with any luck ? 
Vince


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Just one more thought... how have some of you guys decided on the type of filter LR or Butterworth ? I know I would use the steep slope I think. I have built WMTMW fronts and center.
Vince


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vince said:


> Just one more thought... how have some of you guys decided on the type of filter LR or Butterworth ? I know I would use the steep slope I think. I have built WMTMW fronts and center.
> Vince


The DCX is much easier to use. Determining filters is best done with the ears.


----------

